# Looking to buy a new ATV, need advice



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I am in the market for a ATV. Thinking in the range of 4-5,000. What are my options and what do you like in that price range? This would be my first so any and all information is greatly appreciated! Looking for something to use during the winter to travel on the ice/snow and hunting/recreation.

Edit: How much is insurance and do you have to have it on a ATV?

I'm not looking for something that does 60mph. I could really care less about top speed but I think a 400 is enough power for me. Let me know, thanks!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I got a Arctic cat auto 400, March of 2005 and cost was $4800. Plenty of power for me. Got it to go ice fishing, basically.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I called to check on insurance for one (full coverage) and was told one main factor was the size of engine. You might want to check and see how much it will cost before you make your final decision. Better to know ahead of time rather than getting a nasty surprise.
Rich


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

you don't need insurance..im not telling you "not" to get it, just don't "need" it.
you will need an orv sticker to travel on state trails. most cycle shops sell them for 16.25...state wide price..
you will need safety training if your under 16 also. private or state property.

as for what quad to buy...
wow, nowa-days there are quite a few choices to choose from.
a 400cc machine is plenty for most anything you want to do. not to much, not to little.
yamaha makes the 350 bruin, the 400 big bear and the 450 kodiak. i can speak for the 450 kodiak and yamaha line. i had one and loved it. i now own the a can-am 400 2-up. very happy with that too.

if your not in to big of a hurry, do some research, read up, and even go to the dealers and sit on them and make sure your comfy. when i did buy my 450 kodiak, i was in market for the grizz 660. nice quad, im a shorter guy, and wife even shorter. i could reach but she could not. that made up my mind right there. if she ever wanted to ride it, i didn't feel safe to let her do so.

here are some links to different brands....
http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/lifestylehome/home.aspx

http://powersports.honda.com/atvs/index.asp?bhcp=1

http://www.can-am.brp.com/en-US/Vehicles/

http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/

http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/ATVs.aspx


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I got a Arctic cat auto 400, March of 2005 and cost was $4800. Plenty of power for me. Got it to go ice fishing, basically.



I will second the above.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

wait for the King Quad 450


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I got a Arctic cat auto 400, March of 2005 and cost was $4800. Plenty of power for me. Got it to go ice fishing, basically.


I got what he got, same dealer too. I reseached for over 2 years before I bought. Mine is camo, $5310 OTD. Nelsons Speed Shop in Greenville,, it was a 6 hour drive round trip to pick it up,, but they were $1000 cheaper than just about every dealer in MI. I wouldn't worry about INS. its realitivey cheap for a year, $250 bucks. My only gripe is the trailer size I got,,, I have a 5x8 and there's not a whole lot of room for anything else, definitely not a plow.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the info! Over Thanksgiving weekend I'm going to figure this out and hopefully have something soon.


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

#1. If your not worried about power you should have no problem buying an ATV in that price range.

#2. Insurance is not a requirement but suggested in case something does happen to it.

#3. You will need a ORV sticker to go out on State lakes.

#4. I would recommend a Honda Rancher 4x4 350, I pulled docks out with it, plowed snow, pulled logs you name it the machine handled it. Do not buy the electric shift model as you may experience frozen servo motors while fishing leaving you without movement. I had a Honda Rancher and really worked it hard with little trouble at all. Honda makes the toughest in my opinion...just not the latest and greatest which sounds like you could care less about.

If you have any question about models feel free to PM me.

Paul


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Lots of good quads on the market..all have strong points.
For ice fishing, I'd want a couple of things. A locker for true 4x4, and a low range. 

If Power is what you want, the BRP (now Can-Am) are the ones to look at. But be forwarned, they are some of the most expensive! They have the Viscolock differential, works better than it should, but it's not a true locker. Comfortable ride.

The Hondas are kind of like the Honda Accord of the atv world. Not real exciting. Great reliable engines but the slowest things in their respective cc classes...your garden variety 17 horse lawn tracter can almost keep up with the smaller Honda utility quads...ok not really but you get the point! Tyrpical Honda quality, but don't expect to find a locker. Stick with a manual tranny with these as mentioned above. They are heavy in all cc classes. Honda's are typical Honda expensive, but they can be a good value depending on the use.

The Yammy's are nice, but I would stick with the 450 grizzly. Check that though, I think this year they offer lockers and low range in the 400cc model as well. Yammy's are pretty reliable. They are middle of the pack power wise. Weight is moderate. Yammy's are pricey as well. 

The Suzuki King Quad 450 is soon to be released and will have all the features, including Fuel Injection that all the big boy quads have. Price will relfect this technology though. Claims to have very strong power in that cc class....Suzuki's usually do so I don't doubt this. They also offer the 400cc Eiger which is another nice reliable machine, but no locker offered I believe. 

The Polaris are made here in the US. Motors are middle of the pack strong and offer average reliability. They weigh as much as a small SUV!! Don't get one stuck without a winch, or a lot of friends! Offer Fuel Injection in the 500cc models and maybe smaller cc's this year. Pricey, but are always offering incentives of some type.

I have a Kawasaki Brute Force 650. Way more power than necessary for fishing and hunting. Kaw motors are strong and more reliable than average. It's a basic straight axle 4x4 with an adjustable locker and a low range, big towing capacity and decent rack capacity. I like it's locker system better than everyone elses....I can moderate the amount of lock with a lever so you can ease up and turn easier in heavy terrain, yet still be locked in a true 4x4. It is carb'd and cold blooded to the point of annoyance! Takes for ever to warm up. I would buy fuel injection next time! I use it for hunting, plowing and play, so I wanted big power at a reasonable price...baiscally what it is...650 power at 400 prices. Kaw doesn't offer a midsize 4x4, just a 360cc Prairie, but it too is a good quad and can be found cheaper than most of the competition. 

The Artic Cats have come a long way. Depending on the model, some use Suzuki and Kaw engines....a positive. If accesories are in your future, AC arguable has the best manufacture accesory support in the business. Thsoe AC specific accesories are expensive though, but nice. If I were buying a new quad today, I'd be looking hard at the new AC 700 (uses the Suzuki 700 King Quad engine) This is a big comfortable quad and priced accordingly. Overall they are priced pretty competetively. Ther 400cc is a great quad, probably my favorite in that class, atleast untill the 450 KQ is released.

You really can't go wrong, too many good options out there. Just do a little research and figure out which features are most important to yo and your needs. 

Don't forget to look at some of the new sidexsides....they are taking the market by storm. A little more money (a lot in some cases) but the versatility is nice.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

This is what I was looking at the dealership:

2006 Honda FourTrax® Rancher 4x4 ES

Anybody have any advice regarding this? I've read reviews and seems to be a decent machine. 

http://www.hondanews.com/CatID7727?mid=2005053156649&mime=asc


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

Frozenfish said:


> This is what I was looking at the dealership:
> 
> 2006 Honda FourTrax® Rancher 4x4 ES
> 
> ...


That was what I was recommending but DON'T GET THE ES....a back in 2000 when I bought mine I wouldn't get the ES and my salesman told me I was making a mistake. Guess what....that very next year he told me ice fisherman were bringing their machines in complaining the ATV wouldn't shift gears. Brought the quads into the service bay (heated) and within an hour the quad shifted gears again. Turned out that the icefisherman had snow packed in their engine compartments and the servo motor's froze.

Take it for what it's worth. Good Luck!!


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Excellent advice, thank you!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Very reliable mechanicaly, though as mentioned, stay away from the ES version. That 329cc engine, all though not fast (not necessary anyway) is a strong motor and very reliable. Typical Honda quality overall. PRetty good resale value....the market for machines in that cc class is always there.
My issues with the machine:
Torque sensing differential...sounds good, but less than ideal for a true 4x4.
24" tires instead of the normal 25" or now 26" available an many models...couple the little tires with the Honda differential and your looking at potential problems in snow. (Tires can always be upgraded though, but your looking at another $300-$450 dollars) You might beable to get the dealer to give you a deal and swap out tires for 25" that are little more aggressive...don't go bigger than 25" though as anything larger will likely tax the 329cc engine.
Weak rack capacity....may or may not be an issue with the way you use it, but it could be.....not strong enough for my hunting needs. 

These may not be an issue with the way you plan to use it, but if you ice fish snow covered lakes...drifts etc, your going to want to research the different 4x4 drive systems out there.


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

Well it mosly depends on where your planning on riding and if you want to work it on a farm or plow snow with it. the Artic Cats have the highest ground clearance but are generally more expensive. the Sukuki's are cheaper and the King quad is a really good machine and both are durable and run pretty good the 400's will only do about 45 mph max. the honda's seem to break down more offen than the rest.:sad: 
I did my research earlier this year and in October I bought the Artic Cat TRV 400 in Lavonia they deliver for free.:coolgleam but all the info you need you can find on the companies internet sites don't beleave the comparisons they have when they compare to their competion check out all the sites. Never let someone else tell you what you need, research it yourself figure out what it is you need verses what you might want, and make up your own mind. then shop around. because you will pay less the smarter you get. educate yourself and it'll scare the salesman and they;ll give you a better deal. they want your money and will say just about anything to get yours. But you can protect yourself and wallet.  
But if you want I can refer you to my sales man, I get a 50.00 refer if someone buys one and I need some accessories. 

Good luck finding what you want. they are a lot of fun and can work a lot harder that I do.
Dave


----------

